# More on Water Leaks (Jetta IV)



## jajonez77 (Oct 21, 2005)

So I moved to Portland Oregon (heavy rain) and suddenly i have puddles on the drivers side and in the back. I am parked at a slant so there is a lake in the back floor. I have done some research on here and poured some hot water (so i can tell it apart from the other water) down the sunroof. This came out of both nipples fine. I dont feel anything on my doors that would point to a bad seal. It seems like it might be coming from the front and just running to the back of the car. Does anyone have anything else I can look at? I noticed someone said something about a battery drain area, I havent popped the hood yet. Does anyone agree that this is a known drainage area?
Any help appreciated, as my car already stinks.


----------



## jasonsp6 (Sep 8, 2003)

Take a look under the dash near the fuse panel area. There is a plastic bulkhead where the wiring harness passes from the engine compartment into the interior there. 
From the outside:
If you take off the raintray cover (under the drivers side windshield wiper) you can inspect it easier.


----------



## standard (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (jasonsp6)*

the area around the pollen filter housing is a known water leak area


----------



## griffgirl (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: More on Water Leaks (jajonez77)*

I am having this EXACT same problem (same city, even!) but on the passenger side! HELP!


----------



## jasonsp6 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: More on Water Leaks (griffgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *griffgirl* »_I am having this EXACT same problem (same city, even!) but on the passenger side! HELP!

Take a look around the pollen filter housing. It is on the passenger side and a possible water leak location. Also, make sure the drains on the heater/blower box assembly are clean and open. There are 2 or 3 of them is I remember correctly. They protrude through the firewall and drain into the engine compartment.


----------



## jasonsp6 (Sep 8, 2003)

Also, verify that the 4 sunroof drain tubes are actually connected to the sunroof assembly. I have seen them half connected before. In fact I once found a drain tube with a tear in it.


----------



## jajonez77 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (jasonsp6)*

I finally gave in and took it in. They tell me that the right hand side was plugged and it would cost me 120 to get it clean (I only checked the left drain, because the water was only on the left side....go figure). Anyways they called me just now to tell me that it seems as though a tube is disconnected and to reconnect it it is going to cost me from 250-500 bucks. Am I getting ripped off here? they arent even replacing anything at this point


----------



## jajonez77 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (jajonez77)*

so in continuance of my story...I picked up my car, and the next day a puddle was back. IN THE SAME SPOT. I took it back of course to tell them that it has not been fixed. This is when they tell me they fixed the passenger side, not the drivers side. (Not my problem). They are trying to tell me that I told them the original issue I brought it in for was the passenger side. From this posting everyone can see that I have not had issues with that. 
So far this experience has been horrible. 
More to come.


----------



## JohnathanT (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (jajonez77)*

im sent have the same problems


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (jajonez77)*

Cut the tips on the drain tubes in the door jams and stick a wire hanger in the tube to try and fish out then blow air thru the holes and see if that works dont spend another $120 cuz u got raped!


----------



## jajonez77 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (bansheelos)*

Total paid so far $626 (they tell me mostly because of labor involving the header). I did not have to pay for the work when I took it back in (their fault anyways...) I don't get it back until tomorrow though. Its been almost a month...Hopefully its fixed this time.


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (jajonez77)*

If your car is lowered on aggresive suspension and you park on an incline, I've noticed that the chassis will flex/deflect, misaligning the sealing surfaces allowing water to seep into the car.
Just a thought ...


----------



## bdh18 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: More on Water Leaks (griffgirl)*

Crazy...I'm in PDX as well and I'm having the same problem







. Water drains from sunroof nipples fine when I pour water down sunroof. guy at Herzog said it may be the "interior cabin filter"(or something like that?)as well??
I DO NOT want to pay $600+ for them to start the guessing game on something thats probably an easy fix







? If nothing else i'm getting a Car cover for next winter for sure.
Oh yeah my car is lowered but not excessively(H&R Cupkit)
Please keep the ideas coming


----------



## bdh18 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: More on Water Leaks (jasonsp6)*

Probably a stupid question but where are the" drains on the heater/blower" and the "pollen filter housing" located in the engine compartment??



_Modified by bdh18 at 9:47 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (jajonez77)*

It's a problem with many MKIV models. I've been going through this for quite some time. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (DubTales)*

I was parked at home when we had a brief deluge & it didn't leak. It really needs to be a much longer rain for me to be certain the repair is correct. This time they claim they epoxied all 4 drain lines on the nipples. They say they were off again. How did VW spec a hose that was too big for the nipple so it would just detach itself?


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

According to VW customer service, heat makes the nipple "lift" causing it to separate from the drain hos. I'm out of warranty now, VW says if it leaks again I'm on the hook for the repair, & I'm still not sure it was repaired correctly because we still haven't had a deluge of rainfall for a long enough time to say it's sealed for certain. As you can imagine, I'm not happy with that answer considering the history of VW's repair attempts. I'll definitely consider other options the next time I shop for a car.


----------

